# bloated belly still 6 weeks after bfn icsi



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

hi all   i had my first icsi fail 6 weeks ago. i put on half a stone during stimms most of it on my stomach but its still there!i cycle miles each week to work and use my rower machine am toned size 12 with a pot belly lol.anyone else have this problem afte ivf/icsi how long did it take the weight to go im just worried when we start again in the spring that il put even more weight on.thanks


----------



## babydreams82 (Jul 6, 2011)

yeah i put on alot of weight espesh with the cyclogest ,, i got a bfp but sadly lost baby at 16 weeks pregnant. got a catch up appointment 3rd Jan really wanted it sooner  
its normal i think for to put weight on I'm going on diet soon just crimbo is coming up and hey i cant leave chocolate alone ha ha am going crazy waiting for follow up appointment x


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

Im so sorry what a horrible thing 4u to go through i hope ur appointment hurrys up.i hav my follow up appointment nxt week hav been waiting 2 months!!!it sure has dragged and prob wont start 4 ages as egg sharing.it is hard to giv up choccy my big gut is stil here when i hav my af my belly looks humungous lol.take care and good luck.x


----------

